# Racing schools



## wgahler (Aug 23, 2010)

We are considering taking courses with Colgate's Offshore Sailing School (Race Week Florida) or J-World's racing program (San Francisco). The goal is to supplement our Wednesday night sailing with some professional instruction to take our racing up a notch or two. Any opinions or comments on these or other schools?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I have never taken a racing course, but my introduction to sailing was on a racing boat (Tartan 10). I have gained most of my learning from sailing with top notch sailors - especially trimmers. Watching and listening to them has greatly improved my own knowledge and skill levels.

BTW - where do you do your Wednesday night racing?


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Both schools have excellant programs but there is no way I'd take San Francisco over the program at South Seas Plantation. It's too damned cold (and I speak as a native of San Francisco!).

FWIW...


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Mark Twain apparently did not really say:



> "The coldest winter I ever spent was summer in San Francisco."


But I have heard it has a ring of truth to it.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Tho' we had a yacht in the Marina for many years, when questioned why we bought a house above the Presidio rather than in the Marina District, the explaination was simple. So in the summer we could sit on the deck and watch the sunset...from above the Fog!

FWIW...


----------



## wgahler (Aug 23, 2010)

jackdale, we are members of the Sylvan Lake Sailing Club and race on Sylvan Lake, Alberta. Prairie sailors always looking for wind direction. We just had our season ending Regatta with participants as far away as Flathead Lake, Montana and Vancouver, including one guest from the Royal Vancouver. The club has a very active fleet of Martin 242s. We sail in the PHRF division on a San Juan 24 and managed to pull off a regatta win. Great fun!


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

wgahler said:


> jackdale, we are members of the Sylvan Lake Sailing Club and race on Sylvan Lake, Alberta. Prairie sailors always looking for wind direction. We just had our season ending Regatta with participants as far away as Flathead Lake, Montana and Vancouver, including one guest from the Royal Vancouver. The club has a very active fleet of Martin 242s. We sail in the PHRF division on a San Juan 24 and managed to pull off a regatta win. Great fun!


huh? ahhh! Got it. IMHO, if you need a break from the AB and want to sail in warmth, go to FL. If you really want to improve and push your boat handling skills in more breeze, tides, currents, etc... go to SF... I'm biased. I used to live and sail in the Bay Area. When you're not sailing, SF is just a great place to tour around. Much much much to see and do... and eat.


----------



## wgahler (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I am leaning towards SF due to cost, proximity, locale, etc. We also have a couple of J boats in our club so that might be relevent as well. Im on a 6 day cruising course in Victoria this month so I might as well keep working down the coast. San Diego and then Bay of Banderas next!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

If your from Canada the "cold" of the Bay Area won't be as much a factor as it would be for others. The Bay has some big winds which could make for some fun sailing. I'd say go for the J-world. If you want some warmth San Diego is an option also.

One difference though is the bay will be home to strong consistent winds very different from Mountain Sailing, which carries a unique set of skills probably not repeated at many schools. After all who would want to pay for a week long seminar in fluky shifty winds.

J-school teaches on the J-80 which is a blast. However it is a more modern design than you will see on most inland sailing venues. They are easier to sail especially under-crewed and easier to sail up to their rating than some older styles. One thing to consider though is some of the tactics and angles (the boat sails) are different in these type of boats so check with the school to make sure they will help explain the differences between what you are learning and how it applies to a SJ24.

I am not sure of what I am more jealous of, a week of cruising out of Vancouver or a week of racing in the Bay?


----------

